# What's On Your IPOD?



## katesgoey (Oct 16, 2009)

I love a variety of music. Until recently I fought off the IPOD, but last Christmas I got one and found myself putting my old favorites on it to work out by rather than new tunes. My faves are Boz Scaggs, Tower of Power (love What is Hip and Bump City) Aretha Franklin (how did Carole King feel hearing Aretha sing it after she wrote and recorded it?), Cold Blood and Carole King's Tapestry album. Jason Mraz's "I'm Yours" and James Taylor's Covers album are the newest tunes on my IPOD. Oddly I did not add Linda Ronstadt's, Nicolette Larson or Neil Young- I guess because they don't inspire working out, they inspire kicking back. 

So I'm wondering what is your favorite music - the kind that picks you up and gets you going?


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 16, 2009)

Anything and everything is my favorite music wise. Though I can listen to classical  it's not something I'd turn on 
I though am still winning the ipod battle (no ipod here). I have though bought one for Kelly. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have an IPOD, but I do have one of those Walk-man-type thingeys that play those discs. I'm old, remember? I have the Willie Nelson discs, and a few by Patsy Kline and Leeanne Rhimes. I put it in my pocket, don the headset and go off to the pasture to pick up horse poop! Great way to get it done. Only bad thing is you have to be careful not to jiggle it.

Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 16, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I don't have an IPOD, but I do have one of those Walk-man-type thingeys that play those discs. I'm old, remember? I have the Willie Nelson discs, and a few by Patsy Kline and Leeanne Rhimes. I put it in my pocket, don the headset and go off to the pasture to pick up horse poop! Great way to get it done. Only bad thing is you have to be careful not to jiggle it.
> 
> Yvonne



I used one of those too - even after I got the IPOD at Christmas. Then one day my daughter sat me down and explained how I needed to "get with it" ... ugh! The walkman was familiar and easier for me. I too like Patsy Kline, Willie Nelson and Leeanne Rhimes.



egyptiandan said:


> Anything and everything is my favorite music wise. Though I can listen to classical  it's not something I'd turn on
> I though am still winning the ipod battle (no ipod here). I have though bought one for Kelly.
> 
> Danny



But Danny, which song or type of music can snap you out of what you're doing and make you boogey?  

BTW, If you bought an IPOD for Kelly, you're starting to lose the battle. I bought one for my husband, who is a musician but plays a Planning Director in real life, then bam! He had gotten me one too (When I was a teen, I was trained in classical piano and voice - hated the exercises, so while I appreciate it, I wouldn't turn it on either).


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some of everything. Our 30Gb, 3gen iPod serves as our main stereo music device rather than being carried, so the music on it is for my wife and I.

I have a lot of the crooners- Frank Sinatra, Bing Crosby, Andy Williams; female vocalists like Barbara S. and Carole King; and male vocalists like Neil Diamond, Barry Manilow, Paul Simon, etc.

I have a lot of John Denver, Johnny Cash, some Marty Robbins and other older country, and even some cowboy (Sons of the Pioneers and such). Lots of musicals and showtunes, TV and ad themes, Native American music, Australian folk, African folk, Celtic...

Queen, Abba, Warron Zevon, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Weird Al, Da Vinci's Notebook, music from the Hearts of Space program, Mannheim Steamroller, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, military cadences, Emo Phillips...

Lots of good classical and some opera (especially the more popular stuff, like has been on cartoons), Listverse.com's Incredible Recordings, lots of good sing-alongy stuff- even kids tunes, They Might Be Giants, Vangelis, Sousa...


----------



## Shelly (Oct 16, 2009)

Currently spinning The Ramones, Buddy Miller, Johnny Winter, Imelda May, Roll the Tanks, The Minutemen, Ron Sexsmith, The Beatles, Richard Thompson, Tom Waits, Roseanne Cash, Jeff Beck.


----------



## f burkart (Oct 16, 2009)

i have lots of different songs on mine except country music mostly rock


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 16, 2009)

Rock and Roll would be at the top of the list Sandy  From the 50's to now and in all it's various forms. Living Color "Cult of Personality" can always do it for me and I have to turn it up to 11 . So can almost anything from the 80's. 

Danny


----------



## stells (Oct 16, 2009)

Alot of Kings of Leon... Will Young.... MJ... Darren Styles... Coldplay and Savage Garden...


----------



## dreadyA (Oct 16, 2009)

My list can go On for ages!Raeggae,dub, rock,metal, Indie.but I'm open minded!
At the drive-in, the specials, D.R.I, arcade fire, blonde redhead, minor threat, bad brains. 
Tons and tons!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 16, 2009)

everything from everly brothers to neil diamond, henry rollings, metalica, tool, green day, depeche mode, cure, to mozart, musicals such as into the woods and greese then back to black eyed peas, the whoo and pink floyd. The only thing you really won't hear is country -- walking I love to listen to NIN and white / rob zombie
-Bon


----------



## dmmj (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't own a Ipod, I own a zune, i hate paying for songs I already own on CD. That being said I have MJ, charlie daniels, neil diamond, weird al, lots of classical, a little alt. and what ever catches my ear. I try to keep a variety on it so I can listen to whatever happens to suit my mood at the moment.


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 17, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> .... I have to turn it up to 11 . So can almost anything from the 80's.
> 
> Danny



Oh, so you have a "Spinal Tap" special amp too


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Beethoven to Metallica with a heavy dose of The Beatles (still waiting for my mono box set to ship!!!). Gary Numan, Waylon/Willie/Johnny, REM, David Bowie, Pearl Jam, Toad the Wet Sprocket, Radiohead, The Cure...it has a bit of everything but no rap or disco


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 17, 2009)

dmmj said:


> I don't own a Ipod, I own a zune, i hate paying for songs I already own on CD. That being said I have MJ, charlie daniels, neil diamond, weird al, lots of classical, a little alt. and what ever catches my ear. I try to keep a variety on it so I can listen to whatever happens to suit my mood at the moment.



Buying music I already have was why I resisted for so long - seemed dumb to me since I wanted all my old favorites on it, but my daughter gave me a gift certificate and showed me how to use it to download the songs I wanted...so no more excuses.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 17, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I don't own a Ipod, I own a zune, i hate paying for songs I already own on CD. That being said I have MJ, charlie daniels, neil diamond, weird al, lots of classical, a little alt. and what ever catches my ear. I try to keep a variety on it so I can listen to whatever happens to suit my mood at the moment.
> ...



You can import all of your CD's into your iTunes then pop them over to your iPod. No need to buy everything again...or do you mean LPs?


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 17, 2009)

Clementine_3 said:


> katesgoey said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



Guess I wasn't clear - sorry about that. My daughter showed me how to upload (?) my CD's but also showed me how to use the gift certificate for new music - Jason Mraz, James Taylor's Covers. Before that I didn't understand really how to use the Itunes/IPOD. I do have LPs but most of the music I really like I also have on CDs that I use to play on my walkman.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you sure? I was under the assumption that you had to buy the Itunes from the Itune store in order to use on your Ipod.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Positive. The majority of the songs on my iPod are my own CDs that I imported to iTunes. 
My CD/DVD driver is hosed right now, I was going to make screen prints for you but can't. I have to get that fixed!! 
Anyway, when you are using iTunes and pop a CD in it will ask you if you want to import it, it lets you import the whole thing or you can pick a few songs. After they show in iTunes you simply move them over to the iPod. It's very easy and quick.


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 18, 2009)

There are some CD's though that won't allow you to do it because of copyright protection....at least that's what I've been told.


----------

